

10 years ago Julian Assange was doing cryptography in OCaml - skavish
http://caml.inria.fr/pub/ml-archives/caml-list/2000/08/6b8b195b3a25876e0789fe3db770db9f.en.html

======
RK
Assange talks a little about his earlier activities in the Forbes interview
from 11 Nov 2010, which is very interesting.

[http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/11/29/an-
intervie...](http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/11/29/an-interview-
with-wikileaks-julian-assange/)

